# Easy water changes or not?



## ILLBETHEJUDGE (Feb 27, 2012)

I recently bought a 110 pre dilled tall aquarium and I was wondering if is possible to seal one of the holes with a bulkhead and in the other one to put a water shut of valve for easy water changes. Mind you I got no substrate.


----------



## RSVBiffer (Feb 3, 2014)

How are you thinking of doing it? You could use both holes and have one in, one out.


----------



## ILLBETHEJUDGE (Feb 27, 2012)

Well I already removed the corner overflow. And plug one of the holes with a bulkhead but I don't know if it would be safe to put the water shut of valve in the other hole or would the pressure be too much on the valve? I already got everything that I need to do it but I want to make sure is safe. 
The glass on the tank is half inch thick.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

The valve should hold the pressure, just like a household valve will hold pressure when shut off. Most of my tanks are drilled with overflows for water changes, hose in tap, calculate gpm for the hose, set a timer & let the overflow do the rest. Once done add dechlor & move the hose to another tank.


----------



## Cichlidsrule102 (Mar 29, 2014)

its a good idea, although its my belief that fish will be happier with a natural coloured substrate cause its more natural. Other wise ti would be like living in a glass house with a mirror as a floor


----------



## ILLBETHEJUDGE (Feb 27, 2012)

I am gonna paint the bottom.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Remember to leak test the tank after you're done . 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

